# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  CYCTAHOH batch #237505 FAKE!!!

## Ozzman

There are 1000's of these floating around in singles. They are all fakes. If they don't come in blister packs of 5 with the new labels then they are fakes!!! Below are some pics of the fakes I had.

----------


## Power_Serg_NY

Whats going on. Can you tell me whats the liquid thats in these Amps?
thanks for your time!

----------


## Needle_Newb

Are you sure, I got some of that batch and I've been making gains. I get them in blisters of 5 but they don't have the new green 250 written across them. They look just like the ones you have.

----------


## Serbian_Stallion

bump

----------


## Smart-tony

That's the old look,i wouldn't buy them at all,only the new look with 250 on them

----------

